# Sunday's Show And Tell....8/7/16



## jd56 (Aug 7, 2016)

Geeeze...summer time, ain't much time left....geeze 

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Aug 7, 2016)

well I picked up this old headlight for a project bike I'm working on.. ..


----------



## JKT (Aug 7, 2016)

I also picked up a couple of these Aluminum Delta Battery Tubes that Ken (bentwoody66) is making !! these are nice.. I haven't added battery's yet but my original cap fits right on !! can't wait until he makes the caps and clamps which are in the works !! thanks Ken !!


----------



## TicTocRob (Aug 7, 2016)

My latest find: Pat. 1873 Enterprise Coffee Grinder #9 model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Aug 7, 2016)

picked up this project


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2016)

I picked up a Westfield motobike but I'm still cleaning it--pics next week maybe. I did get this cool pin back and a new 1/6 motorcycle model for my cabinet though. V/r Shawn


----------



## rodeo1988 (Aug 7, 2016)

I went yesterday and pick up a nice 68 lemon peeler stingray my favorite color  and I couldn't let pass the good deal project shelby 24" from a good friend, Thank you Tyler,,,


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 7, 2016)

Got this Guard for my Murray built Elgin from Andrew Gorman. After stripping the paint and doing a metal polish on it, the patina matches the fenders perfectly. Just have to relocate the front bracket.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 7, 2016)

garage sale find. nothing great, but some much needed parts. the radar is something ive never seen.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 7, 2016)

this was dropped off at my house from a friend, thought I might like it,i am really  not going to do anything with it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2016)

bikedudeomaha said:


> garage sale find. nothing great, but some much needed parts. the radar is something ive never seen.View attachment 347669 View attachment 347670 View attachment 347671 View attachment 347672




The Radar looks like it might be Ross built. V/r Shawn


----------



## rickyd (Aug 7, 2016)

More news from the "chicken house" Simplex from same coop as bikes alas he has misplaced the engine. We are still looking for it but if not found anyone here know of one? Rick


----------



## stoney (Aug 7, 2016)

Like the Simplex. You can check with Wayne Mahaffey. I think he is in Louisiana, Alabama, somewhere down south I forget. He deals in Simplex stuff.


----------



## stoney (Aug 7, 2016)

I came across a nice small old rustic metal and glass display case from an old closed deli. I filled it with my cast iron motorcycles etc.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 7, 2016)

rickyd said:


> More news from the "chicken house" Simplex from same coop as bikes alas he has misplaced the engine. We are still looking for it but if not found anyone here know of one? Rick



 I was curious how do you misplace an engine? good luck in your search,awesome find!!!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 7, 2016)

I bought this pair on Friday but i'm not sure if the SILVERAY and the TWIN AIRLINER lights are the same light , in all my advertising these lights are called TWIN or SINGLE AIRLINER  I can't find any ad. that calls it a SILVERAY . I'm beginning to think that they were only a SILVERAY if they came with the glass SILVERAY lens   and an AIRLINER  if they came with the plain or DELTA embossed plastic lens


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 7, 2016)

Picked this up for parts for another build


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

rickyd said:


> More news from the "chicken house" Simplex from same coop as bikes alas he has misplaced the engine. We are still looking for it but if not found anyone here know of one? Rick



Awesome find unfortunately the motor is the rarest part to find. Parts are just as hard to get.  most end up with some other motor due to the rarity of the engine.  Better look harder..


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 7, 2016)

I bought this Rollfast .I have never seen this Color on a Mens RollFast . Anyone know the year for this bike?

 Flying Dutchman I bought this bike for the  dual light. But this bike seems pretty rare .So I'm on the fence on what to do with this one.

 

    Grey Hound Scooter 

Cleaned last week's find a little Westfield


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 7, 2016)

this past week brought a 1940s Schwinn and a 1960s watch


----------



## tech549 (Aug 7, 2016)

tanksalot said:


> I bought this Rollfast .I have never seen this Color on a Mens RollFast . Any know the year for this bike?View attachment 347720 Flying Dutchman I bought this bike for the  dual light. But this bike seems pretty rare .So I'm on the fence on what to do with this one.View attachment 347722 View attachment 347721    Grey Hound Scooter View attachment 347723Cleaned last week's find a little WestfieldView attachment 347724



 wow that's a great week was that the westfield from hull mass I saw for sale?


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 7, 2016)

tech549 said:


> wow that's a great week was that the westfield from hull mass I saw for sale?



Yes it is.


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 7, 2016)

...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 7, 2016)

I picked up this all original mercury pacemaker thanks again Matt!! Took some time but brought it back to life.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I picked up this all original mercury pacemaker thanks again Matt!! Took some time but brought it back to life.
> View attachment 347727 View attachment 347728



Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10 "Likes" ova 'ere!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 7, 2016)

I scored this sweet wheel set with Lightning Dart w/w tires,  I thought i was just bidding on the front wheel but it was a matching set!  I think the shipping cost might have turned a lot of potential bidders away but there was a non expedited option for half the cost and it still got here 3 days later. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Drop...7xsm1nEZ9YDk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#shpCntId


----------



## stoney (Aug 7, 2016)

Good deal, in my backyard and I missed them.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 7, 2016)

tanksalot said:


> I bought this Rollfast .I have never seen this Color on a Mens RollFast . Anyone know the year for this bike?View attachment 347720 Flying Dutchman I bought this bike for the  dual light. But this bike seems pretty rare .So I'm on the fence on what to do with this one.View attachment 347722 View attachment 347721    Grey Hound Scooter View attachment 347723Cleaned last week's find a little WestfieldView attachment 347724



I had a rollie like yours and it was a 41


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 7, 2016)

Sold my oriole recently and picked this one up


----------



## morton (Aug 7, 2016)

Got 3 items.....first is a cabinet photo of riders.  Need to trace it more but I think it was taken about 20 miles from my house.....any guesses as to when based on bikes....make?

Second is the German Alpine hat....from a quality hat maker (Mayer) still in business today.  Don't know if it is old or not, do you?   Have a German bike so I can wear the hat when I ride.

 

 



Third is one of 6 bikes I bought over the weekend (including a Gary Fisher)  One is the Miyata pictured...a bit too small for me so it will be used to trade....very nice condition for older bike


----------



## higgens (Aug 7, 2016)

I got this sexy lady yesterday missing a few parts but the good stuff is there


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 7, 2016)

Also picked up this 36 Shelby from a fellow caber. Took it all apart already going to give it a nice cleaning. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 7, 2016)

I didn't pick anything up this week, but I did get to go hang out with these guys


----------



## Puruconm (Aug 7, 2016)

WAOOOO Gorge that is a beauty


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 7, 2016)

higgens said:


> I got this sexy lady yesterday missing a few parts but the good stuff is there
> View attachment 347764



very nice..put some arms...i mean bars on her and ride!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2016)

morton said:


> Got 3 items.....first is a cabinet photo of riders.  Need to trace it more but I think it was taken about 20 miles from my house.....any guesses as to when based on bikes....make?
> 
> Second is the German Alpine hat....from a quality hat maker (Mayer) still in business today.  Don't know if it is old or not, do you?   Have a German bike so I can wear the hat when I ride.View attachment 347761 View attachment 347762 View attachment 347763
> 
> Third is one of 6 bikes I bought over the weekend (including a Gary Fisher)  One is the Miyata pictured...a bit too small for me so it will be used to trade....very nice condition for older bike



Cool hat now you just need some lederhosen! V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Aug 7, 2016)

piced up a columbia news boy that was used to deliver stuff at a place that made gun mounts for navy shipsbike has some stainless parts,no factory serial number,spoke with the dealer who sold theses bikes,he said they were spect out with stainless jest for this job,got a bonus with the lightening darts,have to try and load pics mon,photo bucket isnt workin


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

No bikes but Just got this today for my 68 400 ho. firebird. I've been looking for this one for 21yrs with no hope I practally just gave up. Then this showed up on eBay....A original numbers matching and date code correct carb that believe it or not fits the time frame of my car to a tee.  The crown jewel for my numbers matching date code correct motor.  Can't get any sweeter (sorry original purists)


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 7, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I picked up this all original mercury pacemaker thanks again Matt!! Took some time but brought it back to life.
> View attachment 347727 View attachment 347728



Cleaned up great George. I'm glad you got it.  Well deserved!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 7, 2016)

Jarod your on a roll lately. Both bikes are super nice!!


----------



## Luchotocado (Aug 7, 2016)

I had that on my watch list and had an alarm set. I made it about 10 seconds late!!!
Nice score







bikewhorder said:


> I scored this sweet wheel set with Lightning Dart w/w tires,  I thought i was just bidding on the front wheel but it was a matching set!  I think the shipping cost might have turned a lot of potential bidders away but there was a non expedited option for half the cost and it still got here 3 days later.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Drop-Center-Bicycle-Wheels-Lightning-Dart-Tires-New-Departure-/162147288657?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=7%2FtD8p3meu3smVj7xsm1nEZ9YDk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#shpCntId


----------



## morton (Aug 8, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Cool hat now you just need some lederhosen! V/r Shawn




With my skinny and misshapen legs from a distance, the lederhosen would like like they were walking down the street by themselves?  I do feel for the hat though, quality piece that it is, because my wife says the best way to ruin the appearance of a good hat is to put it on my head! 

Anybody know what the badges signify or can translate the writing?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Garmisch is the name of a municipality in Bavaria and Mittenwald is the town. Gunzrodt-Hute is the store it was sold at. V/r Shawn


----------



## XBPete (Aug 8, 2016)

Got a toolbox tank from a friend via Fleabay, going on a 34 Colson or a 20's Westfield ( have not made up my mind )


----------



## bricycle (Aug 8, 2016)

JKT said:


> well I picked up this old headlight for a project bike I'm working on.. ..
> 
> View attachment 347636
> 
> ...



..once owned by Flash Gordon?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 8, 2016)

Looks like there are a few MC toy collectors - I just added 1 to my mini collection


----------



## JKT (Aug 8, 2016)

bricycle said:


> ..once owned by Flash Gordon?




Very good eye !! either Flash Gordon or Buck Rodgers !! keep that in mind the next time you see it !!!


----------



## stoney (Aug 8, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Looks like there are a few MC toy collectors - I just added 1 to my mini collection
> 
> View attachment 348028
> 
> View attachment 348029




Very nice. I love the display case. Old sign casing isn't it? I may be selling an orange 4" cast iron with sidecar and passenger. Might you be interested? Would want $100 shipped. I will send a pic if interested.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for asking I appreciate it. I've limited myself to my favorite 3 styles. 2 wheels only - HD script on the tank, hill climber and light bulb style. All white rubber tires...At least they were rubber once upon a time lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 8, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Thanks for asking I appreciate it. I've limited myself to my favorite 3 styles. 2 wheels only - HD script on the tank, hill climber and light bulb style. All white rubber tires...At least they were rubber once upon a time lol



Those are cool! My Grandpa used to climb dirt hills around LA when there was a lot more open space on his modded/bobbed '39 VLD. Wish I had some pics. Supposedy there's one pic floating around of my pregnant Grandma on it. He traded it towards a more family friendly '50 Ford soon after.


----------



## stoney (Aug 8, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Thanks for asking I appreciate it. I've limited myself to my favorite 3 styles. 2 wheels only - HD script on the tank, hill climber and light bulb style. All white rubber tires...At least they were rubber once upon a time lol




Great choices. I only have the one sidecar toy. I'm not big on them either but came with a lot. I had to take it all.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 8, 2016)

Bought this cool working old head light, radio, horn. It'll be here in a few days and I'll post some pics on the bike.


----------



## morton (Aug 9, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Garmisch is the name of a municipality in Bavaria and Mittenwald is the town. Gunzrodt-Hute is the store it was sold at. V/r Shawn




Danka sp? 
(Thank you)


----------

